# Generator Options For 15K Btu A/c



## TimbaJack (Jul 27, 2010)

We have an Outback 250rs on order with the factory A/C upgrade to 15,000btu. We want to dry camp some and since we havent bought a generator yet was wondering what the best setup would be. We want a Honda generator, would the 3000watt be sufficient or would two 2000 watt companion models hooked up with a parallel cable/adaptor be better to handle it, considering other elect devices might be running too? thanks!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

We dry camp alot and have the Yamaha EF3000iSEB. No problem running the 1500btu air conditioner. Once the compresssor is up and running, we even run the microwave with no hessitation. All this while the batteries are charging usually at 14.20 volts. We camp at 7000 feet win no problem so you should be good. The only draw back is the weight. I keep it in the bed of the truck and am able to get it out and lift it back in by myself but it is heavy. The larger fuel capacity is nice also. We take a 5 gal can of gas with us and that has always been plenty.
Brain


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I am running my 15,000btu a/c on a 3000 watt Kipor. I installed a rack on the back of the trailer. I have the generator on rubber isolators and don't even know it is running from inside the trailer. I get about 12 hours of run time with the a/c running on the generator and over 24 hours when the generator is just idling.

I do however have my whole trailer running on an inverter and solar setup. I get anywhere from 8-10 hours with the a/c running on batteries. But I have a whole bank of batteries installed under my trailer to do this.


----------



## TimbaJack (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info!


----------

